# Vorschlag für Buffed



## Tennissen (12. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal...

also nachdem ich für meinen letzten Thread ein recht gutes Feedback bekommen habe (das mir - danke nochmal - auch wirklich weitergeholfen hat), habe ich mir letztendlich noch einmal ein paar Gedanken gemacht. Habe im Forum hier gestöbert, viel gelesen und etwas festgestellt:

Bei fast allen Fragen, die auftauchen, wenn - na, ich sag mal: nicht ganz routinierte Fragen, um nicht zu sagen NOOB-Fragen gestellt werden, gibt es in der Regel Flames bzw. inhaltstechnisch so wertvolle Antworten wie: "warum störst Du Noob uns hier bei den wichtigen Dingen des WOW-Lebens mit Fragen die man so nicht stellt und an denen man sieht dass Du keine Ahnung hast?"

Klar, der Grossteil der Antworten ist nett und hilfreich.

Aber: Wäre es nicht ne gute Geschichte, wenn man ein spezielles Unterforum einrichten würde das speziell für solche Fragen da ist?

Natürlich: Es gibt die Guides, die - hoffentlich - jeder liest. Aber offensichtlich tauchen doch immer wieder Fragen auf die sich auch mit den Guides, gerade im Anfängerbereich nicht zu klären sind. Und wenn man hier im allgemeinen Forum postet kommen häufig immer wieder die gleichen Noob-Fragen zu Tage. (ich bin irgendwo auch einer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Würde man nicht die alteingesessenen vor vielen Anfängerfragen schützen mit einem solchen Unterforum? Und würde man nicht den Einsteigern mit einem solchen Unterforum eine bessere, direkte Plattform bieten??


Was haltet Ihr davon? Gerne würd ich auch mal die Meinung des einen oder anderen Admins lesen...

Besten Gruss!!


----------



## Heynrich (12. August 2009)

halte ich persönlich für überflüssig. flames gibt es überall. wird es auch in einem "noob-board" geben. da wird dann halt unter total noob und teilweise noob unterschieden oder sowas *g*

wenn ich eine frage habe, stelle ich sie einfach im forum, oder frage in einem thread nach, und werde in der regel auch immer nett behandelt. 
wenn du etwas in einem thread nicht verstehst, abkürzung, englischer ausdruck o.ä. einfach direkt nachfragen, dann wird dir normal immer geholfen.


----------



## kurnthewar (12. August 2009)

> Hallo erstmal...
> 
> also nachdem ich für meinen letzten Thread ein recht gutes Feedback bekommen habe (das mir - danke nochmal - auch wirklich weitergeholfen hat), habe ich mir letztendlich noch einmal ein paar Gedanken gemacht. Habe im Forum hier gestöbert, viel gelesen und etwas festgestellt:
> 
> ...




ich finde das jeder erstmal nen bissel im internet lesen könnte bevor einfach mal hier frage reinstellt. oder nicht jeder sein wow ist sssssooo schlecht aufmachen würde wäre das forum völlig clear. das prob. ist nur das die guten sachen von solchen verdrängt werden.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. August 2009)

Irgendwie kommt mir der Verdacht du kennst das Kriegerforum.
Würde aber nix bringen, wer schreibt schon freiwillig im "Noob-Forum" und die Spezis flamen da dann genauso.
Sonst können sie ja ihr Allwissen nicht mehr präsentieren.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2009)

Falsches Forum ...


----------



## Stevesteel (12. August 2009)

solch ein Forum existiert seit ca. 4 Jahren sogar offiziell auf der WOW-Europe Seite.
Also wieso hier noch sowas einrichten?
Guckst Du *hier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (12. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> solch ein Forum existiert seit ca. 4 Jahren sogar offiziell auf der WOW-Europe Seite.
> Also wieso hier noch sowas einrichten?
> Guckst Du *hier*
> 
> ...




hmmm... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und DAS hatte ich wirklich noch nicht gelesen... danke!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (12. August 2009)

Also das Problem bei diesem "Noob-Unterforum" wäre, dass es zu einem Spam-Forum mutieren würde. Es ist ja egal wo die Leute Ihre fragen stellen, geflamed werden sie überall, zumindest ich würde da keine Außnahme machen in welchem Forum gepostet wird. Abgesehn davon würde dieses Forum zum Post-Pusher mutieren und sicherlich nicht einfach zu moderieren sein.

Und die armen Mods haben so schon kaum Zeit neben dem Forum noch Raiden zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (12. August 2009)

Hab's mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## xandy (12. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Falsches Forum ...


Wie ich Tikume liebe.................










nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum Thread:einerseits ja anderer seits nein weil so und so wieder solche Antworten kommen wie:,,du nOOb´´,oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Xandy


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2009)

xandy schrieb:


> nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie der TE ja bewiesen hat macht es wenig Sinn weil 90% der leute hier es eh nicht schaffen das passende Forum zu treffen.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (12. August 2009)

Man könnte auch richtlinien für erstellte threads erstellen. gibt genug foren wo der thread erst geprüft wird, bevor er eröffnet wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

mein gott ich würde lieber einen sticky im allg forum machen der 

"Anfängerfragen" heißt das wäre viel praktischer


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Ein Anfängerforum wäre sicher interessant.. ABER.. ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ein eigenes Forum genau so unübersichtlich wäre, wie ein Stickythread. Das liegt an der Faulheit einiger User, die Topics aussagekräftig zu gestalten. So bringen Frage/Antworten-Threads nicht sonderlich viel, weil man immer alles erst durchklicken muss bei 1000 Topics ala "Hilfe" "Habe ein Problem" "Hab mal ne Frage" ... *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein Anfängerforum wäre sicher interessant.. ABER.. ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ein eigenes Forum genau so unübersichtlich wäre, wie ein Stickythread. Das liegt an der Faulheit einiger User, die Topics aussagekräftig zu gestalten. So bringen Frage/Antworten-Threads nicht sonderlich viel, weil man immer alles erst durchklicken muss bei 1000 Topics ala "Hilfe" "Habe ein Problem" "Hab mal ne Frage" ... *g*


naja wie du schon vor geraumer zeit sagtest zam

"User kommen meist nur schnell auf Buffed vorbei ums ich ne Frage beantworten zu lassen"

denen is egal was dann aus dem thread wird


----------

